# هل يجتر الأرنب؟ القمص عبد المسيح بسيط



## Molka Molkan (4 يونيو 2011)

*هل يجتر الأرنب؟*​ *



  جاء في سفر  التثنية: " وكل بهيمة من البهائم تشق ظلفا وتقسمه ظلفين وتجترّ فإياها  تأكلون.إلا هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجترّ ومما يشق الظلف المنقسم. الجمل  والأرنب والوبر لأنها تجترّ لكنها لا تشق ظلفا فهي نجسة لكم. والخنزير لأنه  يشق الظلف لكنه لا يجترّ فهو نجس لكم " (تث14 :6-8).

  وكذلك في سفر اللاويين: " والأرنب. لأنه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم " (لا11 :6).

  وقد أعترض المشككين في الكتاب المقدس وأثاروا الشبهات على قوله " الجمل والأرنب والوبر لأنها تجترّ- والأرنب. لأنه يجترّ "،  وقالوا أن الأرنب لا يجتر!! وأن هذا خطأ علمي من الكتاب المقدس!! والسؤال  الآن: هل الأرنب يجتر أم لا يجتر؟ وهل هذ اخطأ علمي يجعلهم يقولون أن  الكتاب المقدس به أخطاء علمية؟

  وقبل الإجابة على ذلك يجب أن نوضح الحقائق التالية؛ 

أولاً: أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علم بل كتاب روح  وحياة، يضم العقيدة والتشريع، أي الطريق إلى الحياة الأبدية، وكيف يسلك  الإنسان نحو الله ونحو أخيه الإنسان حتى تكونله هذه الحياة الأبدية. 

ثانياً: عندما يتكلم الكتاب عن كل ما يدب على الأرض  من حيوانات بأنواعها وطيور بأنواعها وحشرات بأنواعها 00 الخ فهو يتكلم عنها  حسب ما عرفه البشر عنها بخبرتهم العملية ومشاهداتهم العينية وما اعتادوا  على تسميته كما تسلموه ممن عاشوا قبلهم. وعادة ماكانت خبرتهم العملية لا  تتضاد مع العلم، ولكن لا تستخدم تعبيرات علمية لأنها لمتكن قد وجدت بعد،  ولا تدخل في التشريح العلمي والنظريات العلمية على الإطلاق لأنهفي النهاية  كتاب دين وليس كتاب علم ولكنه لا يتضاد مع العلم على الإطلاق.

ثالثاً: يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن كاتب التوراة أو  أسفار موسى الخمسة هو موسى النبي والذي عاش أربعين سنة في مصر، في قصر  فرعون، كابن لابنة فرعون الذي وجدته في السفط في النيل وتبنته وجعلته ابنا  لها، فعاش كأمير مصري وعرف أسرار الكهنوت المصري والفروسية كأمير وتكلم  المصرية لغة أهل مصر والآرامية لغة السياسة في  الشرق الأوسط واللغة العبرية التي علمتها له أمه التيعاشت معه كمربيته  (خر2 :1-6)، وكما قال القديس استيفانوس، أول شهيد في المسيحية:" فتهذب موسى بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدرا في الأقوال والأعمال  " (أع7 :22). كما عاش ثمانون سنة في صحراء شبه جزيرة سيناء، أربعون سنة  بعد هروبه من قصر فرعون، بعد قتله للمصري (خر2 :11-15)،ومعيشته مع حماه  يثرون (خر3 :1) قبل دعوته من الله، وأربعون سنة في قيادة بنو إسرائيل أثناء  رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى كنعان. أي قضي ثلثي عمره في سيناء وكان يعرف  حيواناتها وطيورها ومزروعاتها وكل ما فيها، ومن ثم فقد كان يتكلم هنا، خاصة  عندماتكلم عن الأرنب، عن حيوانات برية، تعيش في الصحراء.

  ولكي تتضح لنا الحقيقة ونعرف أن كان الأرنب، المذكور هنا، يجتر أم لا، وماذا يقول العلم في ذلك، نبدأ بتعريف الكلمة المستخدمة أرنب في أصله اللغويوماذا يعني. 

  فالكلمةالمترجمة أرنب في العبرية هي " tb,n<“r>a;h'= ها ارنبث"، وباليونانية " dasu,poda "، من " dasu,pouj  = da±su,&pouj, podoj( o`, "، أي قدموعره (rough-footed) و hare وهو حيوان من الثدييات شبيه بالأرنب يجري بسرعة، أرنببري. وقد ترجم في كل الترجمات الإنجليزية " Hare"، أي أرنب بري. وتقول الموسوعات عنه الآتي: " أنه من الثدييات منعائلة الأرانب والأرانب البرية الثديية خاصة ". ولأن الأرنب الذي نتكلم عنه هو الأرنب البري يقول موقع الجزيرة: " تتميز الأرانب البرية بأن لها أذنين طويلتين بشكل ملحوظ تساعدان الحيوان على التخلص من درجةالحرارة الزائدة وعينين كبيرتين واسعتين، وحاسة شم قوية جدا. في أحيان كثيرة تختلط حبيبات الرمل معال أعشاب التي يتغذى عليها الأرنب فتبلى قواطعه، ولذلك وهبهاالله القدرة على نمو قواطعها باستمرار لتعويض ما يبلى منها. وللأرنب قناة هضمية فريدة، تختلف عن القنوات الهضمية في العاشبات الأخرى المجترة كالبقر والغنم،التي تستعيد الغذاء لتقوم بمضغه وبلعه. أما الأرنب فإنه يستريح في جحره أوسردابه، بعد أن يتناول الغذاء، ثم لا يلبث أن يخرج برازا أوليا لينا غير متصلب، يحتوي على بقايا طعام مهضوم جزئيا فقط فيعيد الأرنب أكل هذاالبراز ليستكمل هضمه، ويمتص ما يحتويه منماء، ثم لا يلبث أن يخرجه على صورة برازه الحبيبي الصلب المعروف، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الأرنب يتبرز خارج جحره ليبقيه نظيفا".

http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/magazine/11102005/huatna65.htm

 ومن ثم يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس: " أرنب: واسمهفي العبرية " ارنبث " وهو حيوان معروف اسمه باللاتينية lepus ويعتبر  أكله محرماً بحسب شريعة الأطعمة عند العبرانيين لأنه يجترّ ولكنه غير  مشقوق الظلف (لا11: 6؛تث14: 7) على أن الأرنب ليس حيواناً مجترَّاً عبد  التحقيق. إنما لأنه يحرك قواطعه وشفته العليا حركة خاصة نسبيّة بحركة شفتي الحيوانات المجترة، لذا فقد ظنه البعض أنه منضمنها. والاسم اللاتيني للأرنب الذي موطنه فلسطين هوLepus Syriacus  على أنهقد لُوحظ أنه يوجد أربعة أنواع أخرى من الأرانب في فلسطين وسيناء. ويعتبر لحم الأرنب من الأطعمة المفضلة عند العرب ".

 " الأرنب  حيوان من القوارض معروف، وقد ورد اسمه في الكتاب المقدس مرتين في قائمة  الحيوانات النجسة التي نهت الشريعة عن أكلها، وسبب تحريم أكل الأرنب " لأنه  يجتر لكنه لا يشق ظلفا " (لا11 : 6؛ تث14 : 7) والأرنب – على اختلاف  أنواعه – ليس من الحيوانات المجترة بالمقياس العلمي، أي أن معدته لا تتكون  من أربعة أقسام كسائر الحيوانات المجترة، ولكن من عادة الأرنب أن يبتلع ما  يجده من طعام، ثم يعود لمضغ ما عسر على معدته أن تهضمه، وهو نوع من  الاجترار الجزئي ". ومن ثم فأن كل الموسوعات عرفت هذا الحيوان كالتالي:

  " هو حيوان من  الثدييات يشبه الأرنب", ولاحظ أن الموسوعات قالت يشبه وليس انه أرنب ذلك  انه مختلف عن الأرنب فيشكله أذنيه وأرجله وأن كان من عائلة الأرانب ولكنه  لا يُسمى أرنب. فهو يشبه الأرنب وهذا ما أكدته الموسوعة البريطانية 2008 " 

وموسوعة كولومبيا  وموسوعة ويكيبيديا وهو حيوان جبلي مجتر، وان كان أطول آذانا واكبر ثلاثة  مرات ووزنه يصل إلي 6.5 كيلوجرام وتزيد سرعته إلى 70 كم  الساعة أضعاف سرعة  الأرنب العادي وخلافا للأرنب العادي هو يولد كامل الفراء ومفتوح العينين  وهذه صورته:

* *  والسؤال الآن:هل هو حيوان مجتر؟*​ *
 تؤكد لنا جميع  القواميس ودوائر المعارف أن الحيوانات الماضغة للطعام بعد بلعه تصنف تحت  ترتيب المجترات بشكل عام, ولو نظرنا للبقرة كمثال فنجد أنها تأكلا لنباتات  ثم تبتلعها. معدة البقرة مقسمة إلى أربعة أقسام حيث اكبر المواد الغذائية  المستساغة تُمتص بالجسم وتبقى المواد الليفية في المعدة ثم تتقيأها البقرة.  وبعد ذلك تقوم البقرة بإعادة مضغ هذه المواد ثم تبتلعها مرة أخرى, هذا هو  الاجترار.

  وهذا الحيوان Hare معدته غير مقسمة مثل البقرة, كذلك هو لا يتقيأ الطعام من معدته. ولكن هذا الحيوان يقوم بعمل عملية تُدعى " coprophagy، أي تأكل البراز " ولكي نعرف هذه العملية تعريفا عليما دقيقا لنرجع لما كتبه بيتر رافين وجورج جوهانسون (PeterH. Raven and George B. Johnson)في كتابهما: " علم الأحياء - Biology  "الإصدار الرابع , الفصل45:

  " الهضم البكتيري للألياف  (السلولوز) لدى الحيوانات الفقرية تنقصه الأنزيمات لهضم المواد النباتية.  ويمكن لبعض البكتريا أن تعمل ذلك وتخفى بالحيوان 000 وتعيد الفئران والأرانب هضم المواد الليفية (السلولوز) بطريقة أخرى. فهم يأكلون برازهم وحرفياً يعيدون هضمه مرة ثانية, ولذا فهم يعتبرون فعليا من الحيوانات المجترة ".

  وقد جاءت كلمة يجتر في العبرية "،كما جاءت في قاموس سترونج (Strong): " גּרה=gêrâh = gerah = the cud (as scraping the throat): =cud = أي جزء من الطعام يعيد الحيوان اجتراره ". وقد ترجمت في الإنجليزية " chew the cud  "، أي مضغ جزء من الطعام الممضوغ أو المجتر. كما تقول القواميس ودوائر  المعارف أنها تعني: " قضم طعامها العائد ثانية " أو " لأنها " لأنها تحضر  الطعام الذي سبق أنمضغته ". 

 ويقول قاموس إيستون (Easton'sBible Dictionary): " Hare (عب " أرنبيث - arnebeth  " 00 من عادة هذا الحيوان أن يصر بأسنانه ويحرك الفك كما لوأنه يجتر  الطعام فعلاً، ولكنه مثل الأرنب الأوربي ليس له اجترار بأربعة أمعاء بلقارض  مثل السنجاب. لذا فموسى النبي يتكلم عنه حسب المظهر. فقد حرم لأنه يبدو  حسبالظاهر يجتر وغير مشقوق الظلف ".

http://www.bible-history.com/eastons/H/Hare/

  ويقول (Fausset´sBible Dictionary):" يحتفظ الأرنب البري بالطعام في تجاويف جوانبه (خدوده) ويمضغه في فراغه، وهذه العملية تسمى " مضغ الطعام المجتر" 

http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/H/Hare/

 ويقول الموقع التالي:

http://www.answers.com/topic/cud

  أن المعنى هو تقيأ الطعام من المعدة الأولى للفم كاجترار ومضغه ثانية. شيء يختبئ في الفم ويمضغمثل مضغ التبغ ". 

  ونلاحظ هنا أن  معنىالفعل هو وضع الشيء في الفم ومضغه مثل التبغ وليس فقط الاجترار, وهذا  يوضح لنا المعنى بصورة واضحة وجلية وتنهي المسالة تماماً. كما أن الفعل ruminate الإنجليزي يأتي بمعنى يجتر أو يعيدمضغ الطعام ثانية. 

 وتمارس عملية  الإشباع التي فيها تقوم الحيوانات مثل الأرنب البري بأكل روثه المختلط  بالمواد غير المهضومة، ولذا يقول المشككون في الكتاب المقدس، أنها لا تقوم  بعملية الاجترار. لذا يجب أن نوضح هنا معنى كلمة " مضغ أو اجترار = cud "، كما جاءت في قاموس سترونج (Strong): 

 " גּרה = gêrâh = gerah = the cud (as scraping the throat): -cud".  وتعني كلمة " cud  "، عملية الإشباع التي تمر فيها كرات من الطعام المهضوم جزئياً والذي  تمضغه هذه الأرانب. وتقوم هذه الأرانب البرية بهذا السلوك الذي عادة ما  يحدث بعد الأكل ما بين 3 على 8 ساعات بعد الأكل. ولكن يرجع السبب في أن  البعض لا يرى ذلك لأن هذه السلوك يحدث عندما تكون هذه الأرانب البرية داخل  أبوابها، ولكن الفلاحين والناس قديما مثل موسى الذي كان راعي غنم مدة  أربعين سنةيعرفون هذا السلوك جيداً.   

  وقد ظل الناس  يتكلمون عن عملية إعادة مضغ الطعام التي يقوم بها الأرنب أو عملية الاجترار  التي تقوم بها الحيوانات المجترة تحت اسم أسم اجترار ومجتر. ثم تم فصل  عملية الـ coprophagy  (أكل البراز) عن الاجترار منذ أكثرمن مائة وستين عاما فقط على يد ريتشارد  أوين في عام 1847, فقد كانت عملية إعادة أكل البراز يطلق عليها اجترار  بالفعل حتى القرن التاسع عشر وتم التفريق بين المادة المعاد مضغها  بالاجترار والثانية بإعادة أكل البراز الغير كامل الهضم (coprophagy).

  ولكي نوضح الصورة  أكثر نبحث عن معنى الفعل يجتر في المعاجم العربية, فالاجترار ليس للأكل فقط  وإنما الاجترار لغويا يعنى إعادة ما تم, فلو قلنا أن رجلا يجتر كلامه فهو  يعيد ماتم وقاله, وأن قلنا أن حيوان اجتر أكله فهذا يعنى انه أعاد أكل ما  قد تم وأكله.

  يقول المعجم  الغنى: " اِجْتَرَّ - [ج ر ر]. (ف: ربا. لازمتع). اِجْتَرَّ، يَجْتَرُّ،  مص.اِجْتِرَارٌ. 1." تَجْتَرُّ البَقَرةُ " : تُخْرِجُ مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا  مِنَ الأكْلِ وَتَمْضَغُهُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَة. 2." خَطِيب يَجْتَرّ كَلامَهُ  ":يُعِيدُ الكَلامَ نَفْسَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ.

http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3063735.html

  ويقول المعجمالمحيط:

  " اجْتَرَّ  يَجْتَرُّ اجْتِرَارًا: أعاد الأكل من كرشه فمضغه ثانية وهذا خاص  بالحيوانات المجترة كالجمل.- الأفكار: كرر الأفكار نفسها دون تغيير ". 

  هذا هو معنى الاجترار وهذا ما أثبتناه إن حيوان الـ Hare يقوم بعمله وهي عملية الاجترار ولكن المعاد مضغه هو روثه.

http://www.mhhe.com/biosci/genbio/rjbiology/ELOs/ELO45.html

  ويقول Caryl Hilscher - Conklin  أستاذ علم الأحياء بجامعة نوتردام M.S. in Biology, University of Notre Dame عن هذه العملية التي يجريها الحيوان هذا التي تسمى " cecotropy " أو" coprophagy"، أي أكل البراز:

  " يجب أنلا نعطي  فكرا كثيرا للكسلان في مضغ جزء من الطعام المجتر الذي نلاحظ أن الأبقار  تفعله طوال الوقت، ولكن هذا السلوك يماثل " coprophagy=  أكل البراز ". فالفرق الوحيد بين مضغ الطعام المجتر وأكل البراز هو في  النقطة الجهاز الهضمي الذي يطرد المواد الغذائية ثم يضعها ثانية في الفم ".  

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/coprophagy.htm

  أي أن الفرقبين عملية الاجترار وعملية coprophagy  (أكل البراز) هوأن ما يرجع للفم في عملية الاجترار عن طريق الفم هي عملية  داخلية من معدة الحيوان لفمه، أما عملية أكل البراز التي يجريها الأرنب  والفئران المسماة coprophagy هي استخلاص لبقايا المواد التي لم تهضم بعد، وفي كلتا الحالتين هي إعادة هضم للطعام.

  ويقول نفس الشيء الأستاذ ليونارد براند (Leonard R.Brand)أستاذ قسم الأحياء (Department of Biology) بجامعة لوما ليندا بجنوب كاليفورنيا(Loma Linda University)

http://www.grisda.org/origins/04102.htm*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يونيو 2011)

سفر المزامير 119: 89

إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَا رَبُّ كَلِمَتُكَ مُثَبَّتَةٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ


----------

